# Chinese Kempo



## Koscas (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I am looking into studyng Kempo at a local Kempo school. The instructor informed me that it was Chinese Kempo. I have read about the different systems of Kempo, but wanted some feed back from those studying it.
Does Chinese kempo use more grappling techniques than the 
Ed Parker system? From what I have researched, some systems, are based on Kempo Jujitsu and use more joint manipulations and throws, but I am not clear on which ones.

Also, is a a complicated art to learn? 

I am looking to study an art for self defense without a lot of complicated
techniques that take long to learn and master. 

Thanx for your imput.

Koscas


----------



## Xinglu (Feb 18, 2010)

If you have a name (instructor and school) and website for us to look at, it will go a long way to answering your question as to what he is teaching.

As you may or may not know, it can very greatly from school to school based on the instructor and "system."  Chinese Kempo is a very broad term that can be applied to many branches outside of EPAK.


----------



## masherdong (Feb 18, 2010)

> Also, is a a complicated art to learn?
> 
> I am looking to study an art for self defense without a lot of complicated
> techniques that take long to learn and master.
> ...


 
If you are looking to learn self defense, then I suggest Krav Maga.  Nothing complicated, just an extension of your natural movements.

Just my dos centavos.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 18, 2010)

No offense but this is something I have never quite understood

Isnt saying Chinese Kempo like saying "Chinese Chinese Boxing" or "Chinese China Hand"?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Feb 18, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> No offense but this is something I have never quite understood
> 
> Isnt saying Chinese Kempo like saying "Chinese Chinese Boxing" or "Chinese China Hand"?


Yes, Kenpo (or Kempo) literally translates to "fist law" and indicates a martial art of Chinese origin. Many instructors, however, place the word "Chinese" before it in order to differentiate it from Okinawan Kenpo, Shorinji Kempo, Hawaiian Kenpo, and such. Some of these are quite similar, some very different.


----------



## Koscas (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanx for your responses. Randy, is right about Kempo's different orgins.

The instructor of the Kempo studio I am interested in is David Torres. He is in Pico Rivera, CA. He has no web site, but from what I have researched on-line, he has been around for a while. 

As for Krav Maga, I like the system, but it's just too far from me. I work and have a family, and need something close by. 

Thanx for your time, Koscas


----------



## yorkshirelad (Feb 18, 2010)

Koscas said:


> Thanx for your responses. Randy, is right about Kempo's different orgins.
> 
> The instructor of the Kempo studio I am interested in is David Torres. He is in Pico Rivera, CA. He has no web site, but from what I have researched on-line, he has been around for a while.
> 
> ...


You've stumbled upon one of the best, enjoy the training.


----------



## John Bishop (Feb 18, 2010)

Koscas said:


> Thanx for your responses. Randy, is right about Kempo's different orgins.
> 
> The instructor of the Kempo studio I am interested in is David Torres. He is in Pico Rivera, CA. He has no web site, but from what I have researched on-line, he has been around for a while.
> 
> ...



Dave Torres has been around for many decades.  He was a student of Dan Guzman.  After Guzman retired in the mid 70's, Dave affiliated with the IKKA until Mr. Parkers passing.  His kenpo lineage comes down from Kajukenbo, with some later blending of EPAK.  
He's got a pretty solid reputation in So. Cal.


----------



## Koscas (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanx again for the all great information. It's good to know the background of Mr. Torres. I am very interested in Kajukenbo, and it's good to know that there is instruction in the system near my home.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Feb 18, 2010)

Koscas said:


> Thanx again for the all great information. It's good to know the background of Mr. Torres. I am very interested in Kajukenbo, and it's good to know that there is instruction in the system near my home.


Mr torres doesn't teach Kajukenbo. He teaches his own system of Kenpo which is similar to Mr Parker's system. Never the less, he's an outstanding teacher with a great lineage and stellar reputation. Again, good luck with your training.


----------



## Xinglu (Feb 18, 2010)

As has already been said, you have found a really good instructor.  Take advantage of your luck and enjoy the training!


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Feb 19, 2010)

koscas, 
          where in so cal are you?


----------



## Koscas (Feb 19, 2010)

I currently live in Los Angeles but will be moving to Whittier.


----------



## Doc (Feb 21, 2010)

Koscas said:


> I currently live in Los Angeles but will be moving to Whittier.



You tell that Dave Torres that Ron Chapél said to take care of you.


----------



## Koscas (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you Doc. I will. 
 I am astounded at the level and experience of the people on this site. It's certaintly one of the better sites I have found on the net. 

I appreciate everyone's imput. I have received great information.


Koscas


----------



## Milt G. (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello,

Most often, but not always, the spelling of KeNpo with an "N" denotes the Chinese based variant of the art, while the KeMpo spelling with an "M" denotes a Japanese based system.

Of course, basically, there is no difference in the actual meaning or the kanji.  It is because of the pronounciation of the terms in language.  They differ in some cultures, and with some "accents".

Or, at least, this is how I understand it.

Thank you,
Milt G.


----------



## donald (Mar 6, 2010)

First let me say I am a nobody in the MA community. Just a MA enthusiast who enjoys searching these sites for info. Especially in regards to kenpo. That being said I wanted to say thank you to all the participants of this thread. It was nice to see just helpful answers given in regards to the question, and not ANY snide comments about the system, or the instructor in question. Bravo to each, and everyone of you who took the time to offer a traveler a little assitance. Have a great day one, all...
Peace
Joshua 1:9


----------



## Stonecold (Mar 6, 2010)

Boxing, Kickboxing or thai boxing can get you a good base for self defence
very quickly.  Also will get you into great shape fast. 
the better shape the better you fight or run
These arts don't include much grappling, but give you a good understanding of distance & timing 
Depending what you want.


----------

